# Epson Stylus 830 U  mit SuSE 9.0



## a_scheib (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo !
Ich benutze SuSE 9.0 und steuere einen Epson 830 U mit CUPS an. Alle Bilder haben einen "Rotstich". Unter SuSE 8.2 machte der Drucker keine Probleme. 

Die Variation der Werte für CMY verbessern die Ausdrucke - aber das ist eine Sisiphusarbeit.

Wer kennt die richtigen Einstellungen für CMY unter SuSE9.0 für diesen Drucker ?

Alternativ: wer kann mir eine andere PPD mailen 

Vielen Dank 

Cioa
Alexander


----------



## profy (5. Januar 2004)

Guck doch mal bei http://www.turboprint.de/ vorbei.
Vielleicht hilft das weiter.


----------



## a_scheib (7. Januar 2004)

keine schlechte Idee, aber das kostet Geld ...

=:-|


----------

